# Hissing and Puffing



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just got a hedgehog last week and was about 2 months old then. Ever since I had him he keeps hissing and popping at me. It has gotten better lately though. The last couple of days I have noticed that he has been quilling though. I have a few questions.

How long does quilling last?
Is it going to take a while for him to stop hissing and popping at me? or is it going to be something I have to live with?.. When i took him to the vet, he wasn't as bad with them.. . Maybe he doesnt like me?

Thanks


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!

One thing that I think pet owners, especially owners of small animals, need to keep in mind is that rarely does an animal just "not like you" for no apparent reason. Now, if you'd hurt him or something, I'd say yeah, he might have a problem with you. But if you haven't hurt him, it's likely not personal. (And even if you did, you can overcome it -- it will just take work and time.) He just needs time to warm up to you. The fact that he's been more sociable toward you lately is a good indicator that it's not personal, and it's not permanent. Keep handling him daily, and he'll come around. 

I can't help with the quilling question, because from the things I've read it can vary. Maybe someone else has a more definite answer. I can tell you though that if his skin was sore from quilling, that might contribute to the crankiness. My girl doesn't seem to be cranky from quilling, but LOTS of hedgies get very sensitive through that process.


----------



## MartinAndMe (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine was a bit cranky when he was quilling because of the sensitive skin. Something that helps with both bonding and the skin issue is to try giving him an oatmeal bath. Put a bit of dry, plain oatmeal in a sock and set it in your hedgie's bathwater until the water gets cloudy. Then bathe him as normal. Afterwords, keep him in a towel or blanket that smells like you (try sleeping with it the night before) to dry off for an hour or two. Just watch some TV together. He'll love it, that really helped with Martin and I.
Also, if your hedgie has an igloo or condo...any designated area where he sleeps...put a shirt you've worn but not washed in that place so he can cuddle with it while he sleeps. It smells like you, that'll really help the bonding process. Don't forget that hedgehogs take a while to warm up and that it will take patience to get him to truly warm up to you., but don't get discouraged!
Congrats on your new quillbaby!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Like AJ said, quilling depends on the hedgie. The last baby quilling is around 12 weeks, but it might extend out a couple weeks past that for some hedgies. One thing you can try to see if it helps soothe his skin a bit is give him an oatmeal bath. Take some uncooked whole oatmeal and put a handful in a sock or nylon. Squish it around in the bath water until the water is cloudy. It can help soften his skin a bit, helping the quills come through easier, and ease the pain a bit. It doesn't help every hedgie, but it helps many of them.

How long do you handle him every day? What time? What do you do when you have him out? Sometimes you can make them more comfortable by doing things like taking them out later (when it's closer to their awake time & they're not as grumpy about being woken up), dimming the lights, putting on a bit of background music or noise so they don't jump so much at your little noises, and letting them stay covered by a blanket in your lap. It makes them feel more secure and may make them more willing to come out & explore your lap underneath the blanket.

I know it's hard, but try and be patient.  Also like AJ said, it just takes time, especially with hedgies.

Edit: Woops, Martin beat me! :lol:


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

(If you don't have a shirt to sacrifice to endless hedgehog-poops, you can also steal some of your hedgehog's fleece to sleep with for a few nights, then return to them once it's nice and human-stinky!)


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply everyone. I'll try the oatmeal bath and see how that goes lol. I think I just have to be more patient I guess. Just wondering is there anyway to see all the posts I made? It kind of takes me a little while to find the post again lol


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Click on your name to see your profile and then click the "statistics" tab.

Good luck with the oatmeal bath! He'll likely de-grumpify for the most part after quilling as long as you continue to spend lots of time with him.


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

Great thanks for the help abbys. Now I can find my posts lol


----------

